# Always hit the heal of the club, please help



## tspree15 (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a strange problem. 

For the past 2 weeks I can't seem to take a normal stance and hit the ball cleanly. Everything hits the heal of the club. 

The only way I can make good contact is if the clubhead is actually below the ball apon setup. In other words, the ball is above the toe of my club head.

How can I correct this?

Thanks

- Todd


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

a couple questions are you playing your 3,4,5,6 irons 2 in. off your left heal and your 7,8,9,pw 2 in. of your right heal.

you might be standing to close to the ball or at setup your not lowering the club 

you should always tilt the club down a little bit your hands reaching down and you have to maintain a good posture throughout inpact keeping the same posture throughout the follow through.


----------



## papperlapub (Jul 10, 2006)

hi TSPree,

you might look up before you make contact. Common problem. If your swingpath and stance, like the previous post mentioned, is not good enough, you might as a result of all these little problems hit sockets (hitting the ball at the heal).

So i would try to look first, if you look up before you hit the ball. If it works, then look into your stance and swingpath, because even if you look up, you should not hit sockets.

Good luck


----------



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

thank you! yeah I was speaking to friend he also told me you have to hit the ground a little to get the ball up! I'll try it all I'll get it!:thumbsup:


----------

